# TV (televisione) - genere grammaticale



## nic3

Salve a tutti. Mi è capitato di osservare su alcuni opuscoli pubblicitari la dicitura "IL TV" invece che "LA TV". Posto che credo questo non sia altro che un modo per abbreviare " il televisore ", invece di usare "LA TV" per indicare "la televisione",  vorrei chiedere se vi è una regola precisa da seguire anche in questi casi. Grazie a tutti.


----------



## Azazel81

nic3 said:


> Salve a tutti. Mi è capitato di osservare su alcuni opuscoli pubblicitari la dicitura "IL TV" invece che "LA TV". Posto che credo questo non sia altro che un modo per abbreviare " il televisore ", invece di usare "LA TV" per indicare "la televisione", vorrei chiedere se vi è una regola precisa da seguire anche in questi casi. Grazie a tutti.


 
Ciao,

se devo essere sincero è la prima volta che sento parlare di "IL tv". Come dici tu, anche io penso che sia semplicemente l'abbreviazione. Chi ha scritto, probabilmente voleva dire "il televisore", ma non aveva voglia di scrivere "televisore" per esteso e ha abbreviato con "il tv". Comunque non credo sia corretto.

EDIT: mi è venuto in mente ora un esempio in cui si utilizza "IL tv".. l'esempio è: "IL TV-color". Però sinceramente credo sia l'*UNICO* (o uno dei pochissimi/rarissimi) *ESEMPIO*.


----------



## MOMO2

Azazel81 said:


> Ciao,
> 
> se devo essere sincero è la prima volta che sento parlare di "IL tv". Come dici tu, anche io penso che sia semplicemente l'abbreviazione. Chi ha scritto, probabilmente voleva dire "il televisore", ma non aveva voglia di scrivere "televisore" per esteso e ha abbreviato con "il tv". Comunque non credo sia corretto.
> 
> EDIT: mi è venuto in mente ora un esempio in cui si utilizza "IL tv".. l'esempio è: "IL TV-color". Però sinceramente credo sia l'unico (o uno dei pochissimi/rarissimi) esempio.


 
Ciao,
io "il tv" lo sento frequntemente, sempre riferito all'apparecchio. 
Ciao Momo

Scusami: non lo farò più.


----------



## Azazel81

Gli unici esempi (visto che ne ho trovato un altro) di "IL TV" che ho trovato anche cercando in rete sono "IL TV COLOR" e esempi di tipologie di tv che comunque rispecchiano la struttura di "IL TV COLOR", come:

"IL TV FULL HD"
"IL TV LCD" (che però trova più riscontro se si inserisce "LA TV LCD")
"IL TV BOX"...

Ma non si trovano esempi di "IL TV".

TV alla fine è l'abbreviazione di "televisore" e di "televisione" (che sono - si può intuire - uno maschine e l'altro femminile). Come abbreviazione ho sempre sentito/visto usare "la tv" se da sola, e "la/il tv" se seguito da altre espressioni come sopra citato. Non so se sia questa la regola, ma mi pare di poter dire che quello che si vede sia questo.


----------



## Nino83

Un saluto a tutti!

Ultimamente in una pubblicità di una nota catena di negozi di elettrodomestici si pubblicizza "*il* TV da X pollici".
Ho sempre usato il termine "TV" al femminile. Almeno, fino a Roma ed in televisione ho sempre sentito dire "*la* TV".
I dizionari (Treccani Gabrielli Sabatini Coletti) concordano sul fatto che sia un sostantivo femminile e invariabile.

Qual è il genere del sostantivo "TV" dalle vostre parti?

Mi piacerebbe sapere se si tratta di un fenomeno prettamente lombardo (come _il ferrari, il porsche_) o se è più o meno esteso.

Grazie


----------



## Pietruzzo

Generalmente l'apparecchio in vendita nei negozi è un televisore, non una televisione.


----------



## Nino83

Dal sito dell'Accademia della Crusca


> Già nell’edizione 1994, lo ZINGARELLI registra invece _TV_ come sostantivo femminile invariabile ma anche *maschile *nel significato di _televisore_, che marca come *familiare*
> Dunque, tra i vari dizionari presi in considerazione, *solo lo Zingarelli* pare recepire l’impiego *maschile* della sigla *TV usata da sola*, mentre appare più ampiamente attestata l’espressione maschile_ TV color_.
> La diffusione di *il TV* sembra tuttavia incontrovertibile, seppure ancora *minoritaria*; basta eseguire una ricerca con Google per averne la conferma.



Detto questo, ciò che mi interessa è la diffusione di "il TV" (non tanto la sua correttezza o meno).


----------



## Pietruzzo

Nino83 said:


> ciò che mi interessa è la diffusione di "il TV"  non tanto la sua correttezza o meno).


Direi che si sente di più accompagnato da ulteriori specificazioni: un TV led, uno smart TV ecc.


----------



## Nino83

Circoscrivo meglio la domanda (per i futuri interventi).

Qual è il genere grammaticale della sigla "TV" *usata da sola* dalle vostre parti?


----------



## King Crimson

Messa in questi termini direi che, dalle mie parti, ho sempre sentito solamente *la *"TV" (quindi al femminile). Diverso è il caso del post iniziale, per il quale concordo con quanto detto da Pietruzzo.


----------



## Nino83

Nino83 said:


> "*il* TV da X pollici".





King Crimson said:


> Diverso è il caso del post iniziale


Quindi dalle tue parti si dice "ho un tv da 40 pollici"? 
In un altro annuncio della stessa catena di negozi si legge "il TV te lo regala X".


----------



## Linda_steele

In Emilia ho sempre sentito solo la TV. A volte si usa anche televisione riferito all'apparecchio, che sarebbe in realtà il televisore


----------



## Nino83

Linda_steele said:


> In Emilia ho sempre sentito solo la TV.


Grazie, Linda.
Attendiamo altri commenti per delimitare con più precisione la diffusione geografica de "il TV".
E' già molto interessante sapere che in Emilia la forma più diffusa (se non l'unica) è "la TV".


----------



## elitaliano

In Trentino (e) Alto Adige ho sempre usato/sentito LA TV, quindi solo al femminile, come abbreviazione di televisore o di televisone.
("Accendi la TV")


----------



## Nino83

elitaliano said:


> In Trentino (e) Alto Adige ho sempre usato/sentito LA TV, quindi solo al femminile, come abbreviazione di televisore o di televisone.


Grazie, elitaliano.
La diffusione geografica sembra restringersi.

Oggi in una pubblicità di un'altra azienda (questa volta telefonica) si sente "al posto del tuo vecchio TV, potrai avere...". 
Ma che cos'è, una sorta di esperimento sociale, o esiste davvero qualcuno che dice "il tv"? 
Perché, cercando meglio in rete ho trovato questa vecchia discussione nella quale un utente milanese diceva di non aver mai sentito "il tv" (era il 2009).  
Boh?


----------



## barking fellows

Dalle mie parti si dice di solito LA tv anche quando s'intende il tv (es. la mia tv non funziona piu').
Io personalmente, e diversi amici che ho in zona, tendiamo a dire IL tv per televisore e LA tv per televisione, dunque "il mio tv non funziona piu' " e "stasera guardero' un film alla tv".

Suppongo che i venditori di apparecchi televisivi abbiano sempre detto IL tv (televisore) riferendosi al proprio prodotto, e che, col tempo, sempre piu' persone vadano accorgendosi che, volendo, puo' avere senso rispettare la differenza tra televisore e televisione.

Hah! Problemi squisitamente italiani


----------



## Nino83

barking fellows said:


> Io personalmente, e diversi amici che ho in zona, tendiamo a dire IL tv per televisore e LA tv per televisione, dunque "il mio tv non funziona piu'


Ciao barking fellows!
Finalmente qualcuno che dice "il tv". 
Quindi sembra essere un fenomeno in (rapida?) crescita!
(Soprattutto in alcune aree del nord e nel linguaggio pubblicitario)


----------



## barking fellows

Puo' essere. Va anche notato che un tempo non si cambiava televisore spesso quanto oggi, puo' darsi quindi che l'odierno italiano medio senta parlare commessi di negozi di elettrodomestici e ascolti pubblicita' di televisori con una frequenza decisamente maggiore.
Per quanto mi riguarda, non ricordo pubblicita' - nemmeno di trent'anni fa - in cui l'apparecchio televisivo in vendita venisse chiamato LA tv.
Personalmente non possiedo tv, non ne ho mai comprato uno. Ho assimilato la locuzione "IL tv" da amici, dopo aver chiesto loro per quale motivo la usassero e aver trovato senso nella risposta. Ma puo' anche darsi che qualche volta mi esca di bocca un "quante volte devo ripetervi che non ho LA tv?"


----------



## Paulfromitaly

"*Il *TV" perchè 30 anni fa si diceva "*il* TV color". Color è sparito perchè ormai tutti i televisori sono a colori, ma qualcuno dice ancora "il TV".


----------



## barking fellows

Secondo me non e' una moda deprimente, come tante ne vediamo oggigiorno, voi che dite?
C'e' una bella differenza tra un Primo Ministro che possiede quattro televisori ed uno che possiede quattro televisioni...
Non mi par male mantenere netta questa distinzione anche quando si usa l'acronimo TV


----------



## Nino83

Paulfromitaly said:


> "*Il *TV" perchè 30 anni fa si diceva "*il* TV color".


Sarebbe interessante sapere in quali zone geofrafiche 30 anni fa si diceva "il tv color", perché per quel che riguarda la Sicilia (almeno quella orientale), non ho mai sentito dire "il tv color".
Ad esempio i miei nonni dicevano "abbiamo comprato la prima televisione in bianco e nero", "la televisione a colori", e così anche la generazione successiva ed anche i miei coetanei e amici (insomma, diciamo da 20 a 30 anni) dicono " la tv a colori".
In quel di Brescia, quindi, era comune chiamare il televisore "il tv color"?
Può darsi che la differenza tra "il tv" e "la tv" derivi da quella più antica "il tv color" e "la tv a colori".
Curioso, però, è il fatto che l'utente milanese nell'altra discussione dicesse di non aver mai sentito dire "il tv" (eccezion fatta per "il tv color"), nel 2009. 


barking fellows said:


> Non mi par male mantenere netta questa distinzione anche quando si usa l'acronimo TV


Può darsi che sia una cosa positiva. 
Ciò che salta all'occhio (o all'orecchio) è la relativa novità di questa espressione (registrata, fin'ora, solo dallo Zingarelli, pare, e segnalata come "familiare").


----------



## alfaalfa

Ciao,


Paulfromitaly said:


> ma qualcuno dice ancora "il TV"


non lo sento dire da anni e comunque direi la TV come ho sempre detto e sentito in passato (medio basso adriatico per nino). Oggi sento usare solo "il televisore" (o, impropriamente e spesso, la televisione !)


barking fellows said:


> italiano medio senta parlare commessi di negozi di elettrodomestici


che di solito ti vendono UN "lcd"  o UN "plasma (vendevano)", UN "X pollici" o UNA "smart" e non il/la "TV". 
Oramai 40 anni fa si pubblicizzavano I primi TV color (elettrodomestici). Però non credo di aver mai sentito qualcosa tipo "abbiamo comprato il TV color". Al massimo la tele o la TV ma il TV proprio mai.


----------



## Nino83

alfaalfa said:


> Però non credo di aver mai sentito qualcosa tipo "abbiamo comprato il TV color". Al massimo la tele o la TV ma il TV proprio mai.


Idem. 
"Il tv color" è comunque registrato in alcuni dizionari, quindi da qualche parte si diceva. Presumo (?) al nord.


----------



## dragonseven

Ciao Nino!

Nella mia zona è praticamente solo femminile, tranne rarissimi casi (1/anno ca. alle mie orecchie) di persone che in determinati contesti usano il maschile.
Al maschile è piú comune «il/un televisore».


----------



## Nino83

Ciao, Dragon! 
A questo punto penso proprio che sia una trovata pubblicitaria, visto che anche nel milanese ci sono persone che trovano alquanto strana l'espressione "il tv".


----------



## debboa

Qui Genova: senza attributi particolari si sente sempre e solo "la TV", ma nel negozio si sente chiedere "un televisore da 50 pollici" e non "una TV da 50 pollici".


----------



## francisgranada

Ho l'impressione (anche dalle vostre reazioni) che TV si riferiva originalmente solo _alla_ _televisione _(mass media). Di conseguenza, praticamente è nato un nuovo termine: _la tivù_. Più tardi, quando possedere un televisore è diventato abbastanza comune, il significato/uso di _tivù _si è esteso anche per l'apparecchio.  Se è così, allora  _*la* TV_ mi pare (etimologicamente/storicamente) più logica.

P.S. Non si tratta di un fenomeno esclusivamente italiano, p.e. anche nella mia lingua materna oggidì TV (tévé)  si può riferire sia alla televisione che al televisore. Purtroppo o grazie a Dio (quod libet  )  in ungherese non esiste il genere grammaticale ...


----------



## Michela1996

Anche io ho sentito "il TV" nella pubblicità dell'unieuro... In effetti non credo sia corretto. Si è sempre detto la televisione e non il televisore...


----------



## Pietruzzo

Michela1996 said:


> Anche io ho sentito "il TV" nella pubblicità dell'unieuro... In effetti non credo sia corretto. Si è sempre detto la televisione e non il televisore...


Veramente nessuno ha avuto da ridire finora su "il televisore". Il dubbio era sulla sigla "il TV".


----------



## alfaalfa

Michela1996 said:


> ...e non il televisore...


Detto per inciso, il nome dell'elettrodomestico è proprio televisore.


----------



## cia_

nic3 said:


> Salve a tutti. Mi è capitato di osservare su alcuni opuscoli pubblicitari la dicitura "IL TV" invece che "LA TV". Posto che credo questo non sia altro che un modo per abbreviare " il televisore ", invece di usare "LA TV" per indicare "la televisione",  vorrei chiedere se vi è una regola precisa da seguire anche in questi casi. Grazie a tutti.


La definizione del Treccani:
*TV* ⟨_tivvù_⟩ s. f. – Abbreviazione di _televisione_, *usata per indicare sia il sistema televisivo* e l’organizzazione delle trasmissioni, sia le trasmissioni stesse, *sia il televisore*: _la direzione_, _i funzionarî_, _i tecnici della TV_; _i programmi della TV_; _la TV di stato_, _le TV private_; _accendere_, _guardare_, _spegnere la TV_; e in funzione aggettivale: _i funzionarî_, _i programmi TV_, _un apparecchio TV_. In composizione, _TV-color_ ⟨_tivvù kòlor_⟩ o _TVC_ ⟨_tivvuččì_⟩, la televisione a colori.

Personalmente credo che si debba usare "il" quando ci si riferisce all'apparecchio e "la" quando ci si riferisce al sistema.
Localmente è molto diffuso il "la" anche quando ci si riferisce al televisore:"me ne starò davanti alla TV (invece di al)".Nei centri commerciali è piu' diffuso "il".


----------



## pebblespebbles

Poiche' questo post non mi scandalizza, penso di aver sempre sentito entrambe le versioni , la tv, il tv. L' una come abbreviazione di televisione , l' altro come abbreviazione di televisore. Mi sembra di ricordare che mia nonna dicesse "il tv". Personalmente dico "Guardiamo la tv?". E ho sentito spesso anche "il tv color", soprattutto anni addietro.
Dintorni di Firenze


----------

